# I bought the Furminator



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I broke down and bought one yesterday...ouch! Having said that I just couldn't put it off any longer. Liam has a beautiful coat, which I love, but it is all over me, the rug, the car, the floors, in our food...lol...it never ends!!

A while back a friend of ours bought one and let us try it out. I posted this originally on CG, but here he is again...all furminated...









We only used it the one time, so I'm hoping that it's going to make a big difference in his shedding.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I bought it too and it helps shedding a bit.
Btw. I wonder how you plan on cleaning out that carpet now


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have one and love it...... I have the same area rug......


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

What is a furminator??? Can you tell me more about it--how it works etc.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Furminator is a special anti-shedding treatment for dogs.
Manufacturer claims, that it reduces shedding up to 90%! Removes undercoat and loose hair without sacrificing healthy top coat.

This is what it looks like:











Here is little more reading on it and the shedding problem in general:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/8832-furminator.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/6782-rusty-fur-minated.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/11864-dog-hair.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/13000-think-you-have-shedding-problem.html


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Tell me....does it 'cut' or is it like a typical 'rake'.....does it have blades?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't buy the blue one. It's too small. I gave mine away.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll probably end up buying one as Kirby keeps blowing away!!! I swear, he's going to be bald if he keeps this up!! I hope it means we're going to have an early spring or a hot summer!!  After all the snow we got yesterday, on top of the ice from the day before, and the 11" from last weekend, I'm looking forward to spring. That little groundhog better be right!!


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

Joe said:


> Btw. I wonder how you plan on cleaning out that carpet now


It always looks like that!! : LOL


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Don't buy the blue one. It's too small. I gave mine away.


I bought the small one...Did you find it was too small to work well?


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow!! your dog is really pretty and has a thick coat!!! I haven't had much trouble with my dogs sheading but there always outside unless I sneek them in my bed room window(don't tell my Mom that!!!LOL!!) so I really don't know how much they really shed


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

how do they work do they cut the under coat or what


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Furminator videos*

I bought one, too. I bought the large one on eBay and it was a little cheaper than anywhere else I've seen it. I bought the large so that I don't have to make as many swipes to cover the same area.

I watched the videos on the Furminator website, it shows how it works. My experience has been that it works just as well as the videos show it working. The undercoat comes out and the fur on the surface looks very nice. I like it better than any brush/comb/rake I've ever tried before.

If you go to this site, there are links to the videos.

FURminator


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought a shed ender which looks VERY similar and it does nothing - unless I am not using it correctly. The rake thingie that has blades, now that thing will give ya a bald dog if your not careful. Maybe I should go to furminator's website and see if it is like the shed ender and get some instruction on how to use it before I throw it away. If it still doesn't work - I'll be buying the furminator!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> I bought a shed ender which looks VERY similar and it does nothing - unless I am not using it correctly. The rake thingie that has blades, now that thing will give ya a bald dog if your not careful. Maybe I should go to furminator's website and see if it is like the shed ender and get some instruction on how to use it before I throw it away. If it still doesn't work - I'll be buying the furminator!


It does have a blade, but read this from the website:

Your pet's undercoat can become a dense mess of loose, dead hair — and the major source of shedding. The FURminator deShedding Products were developed to grab and remove — *not cut, but remove *— undercoat hair quickly and easily. Your pet will enjoy the feeling the deShedding tool provides, and the deShedding shampoo, solution and dog treats are great for promoting a healthy skin and coat on your pet.

Also ... you might want to read the FAQs:
FURminator


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just on the website and it looks like it works very well, by watching the video. $49 though! Ouch!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> I was just on the website and it looks like it works very well, by watching the video. $49 though! Ouch!!


Check eBay. I paid $31.99 plus $6.99 shipping.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Great product. I use it regularly on Lacey and it, because it targets the undercoat, it really cuts down on the little tumbleweeds and hair about the house. And, no, it doesn't cut the undercoat at all. It simply extracts the easily remove loose undercoat hair. I highly recommend it. The first time you use it on a dog that sheds a lot, you'll get an incredible pile of fur that otherwise would have been on your rug, sofa, floors... you know what I'm talking about. I try to use it about once a week though some say that you really don't need to use it but onece a month or so. I like to do it more frequently and, nowadays only get a hand full of hair on that schedule.


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

lovestofly said:


> I bought a shed ender which looks VERY similar and it does nothing - unless I am not using it correctly. The rake thingie that has blades, now that thing will give ya a bald dog if your not careful. Maybe I should go to furminator's website and see if it is like the shed ender and get some instruction on how to use it before I throw it away. If it still doesn't work - I'll be buying the furminator!


I heard the shed ender didn't work very well? I was thinking about buying it also as it was $14.97 at Walmart vs. the $48.99 I spent on the furminator, but the reviews on it weren't very good. We furminated Liam tonight and got a tremendous amount of hair. We even did the cat too!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Where can one buy such product?


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Does it irritate the skin or increase hotspot activity?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

In grooming school, we were warned that over use of these type of products can make your dog bald, so just though I'd put that warning out there for you guys.

Don't over do it!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Ant said:


> Does it irritate the skin or increase hotspot activity?


The package warns against going over the same area over and over to avoid skin irritation. I use mine once a week and haven't seen any problems. As a matter of fact, Dusty, who seems to have itchy skin in the winter, is scratching a lot less since I started using the fuminator on him. Both dogs sit still for this a lot longer than they do for a regular brush, too, so it must feel good.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How is it better than a good undercoat rake? Curious?


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Where can one buy such product?


I bought mine at my local pet supply store, but I think you can find them at bigger pet stores. Also, they have them on Ebay and lots of online stores.

The website is FURminator


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

Ant said:


> Does it irritate the skin or increase hotspot activity?


I think if you don't over use it, it is fine. They warn against going over and over the same area as it might irritate the skin.

I'm not sure about hotspot activity.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's a picture of a several passes through Lacey's fur this afternoon. She had a bath yesterday and this tends to dislodge the fur a bit. As you can see from the picture, the undercoat fur is not cut, but is kind of "raked" out. It's more efficient an any regular rake that I've used. As you can see, I use the yellow (medium) one rather than the other sizes.

I bought mine at PetSmart. I could have gotten a better deal on EBay but opted for a local brick-and-mortar store because I wanted to be able to return it if I was not satisfied. For me, it was worth the peace of mind given the relatively premium price you pay for this tool.


----------



## Gnfishin (Jan 30, 2006)

For anyone looking to buy a Furminator, be sure to shop around the web. If you don't mind waiting a few days for delivery they can be found quite a bit cheaper, even with the shipping costs. If you want it right away, be sure to check the big chain stores (Petsmart, Petco, etc.) web sites first. A lot of times the internet prices are quite a bit cheaper, and the local store will honor that price if you bring in a print-out. I know Petsmart does this. It saved me over $20 on the Furminator I recently bought there.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> How is it better than a good undercoat rake? Curious?


I bought a Furminator last year but I felt that it was ruining Jack's coat, so I stopped using it. I find that the undercoat rake works just as well and doesn't do any damage. I also have a nice metal comb that I bought from the vet, years ago, and that, along with the rake, works great.


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

I bought one last year at Petsmart, I got the big one. It is costly but at the same time It got all the undercoating out and Mandy didn't mind having it used on her.
Since then the shedding has been minimal and I try to use it on her about once a week now that we are back into hot weather here in Iowa. Her coat just looks so much more healthy and shiny without all that build up underneath it. In my view, it was expensive but can be used for several years and I don't have to fight shedding all over everything.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I bought one but went back to the undercoat rake. But then I have the more field type Goldens and not as much hair problems as the showy dogs.

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Doesn't a regular undercoat rake work as well? It's waaaaaay less expensive!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I thought it did but then as I said mine don;t have the coats that some of these beautiful dogs I have seen one here have.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I had some questions about this. It sounds great since I have 3 cats and 2dogs. Since I would use this on all kids should I buy a med or will the large also work on cats? How often does the blade have to be replaced?
What size do most of you use on your dogs? Do you also have to use the shampoo and other grooming stuff for it to work better? I guess that is it. It looks great and anything that cuts down on hairballs on the wood floors,carpet,couch,clothes is fine by me. I saw it on sale on Petguys.com cheaper than anyone else.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use an undercoat rake on heavily coated Aussies and it does a great job. I figured the success rate would be the same for a heavily coated Golden, but maybe not...


----------



## Waimea (Feb 28, 2007)

Bought a Furminator (the large size) at Petsmart, along with a $10 cheapie wire brush. Returned the Furminator: the cheapie seemed to work just as well as the very overpriced Furminator.


----------

